# Sharing my "heart horse"...this is Waylon...



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello there! Your horse is really beautiful! Where in Montana are you from? My sister and I went camping to Kallispell last year and absolutely loved it! I am currently located in Alberta - the province just above you!


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*I'm in Kalispell ....where in AB are you located??

p*


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in Sherwood Park - just east of Edmonton. My sister and I fell in love with the huckleberry jam up there. It's too bad that it is quite expensive to ship some of the jam here. I guess we will have to take another trip down there again real soon!


----------

